

Chinese Expats Fleeing Ebola, Returning Home via Paris - giardini

The Ebola outbreak is motivating native Han Chinese who migrated to or worked in Africa to return to China. Their path home in this instance includes a stopover in Paris.<p>Will Europe or Asia be the second continent to suffer the ravages of Ebola?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.scmp.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;world&#x2F;article&#x2F;1580067&#x2F;fear-ebola-palpable-air-france-flight-freetown-paris
======
dang
Please don't submit links this way. Rather, put the url in the url box.

